

Word count Greasemonkey script for YC application (beta) - Tichy
http://mondhandy.de/wordCount.js

======
Tichy
I have no demo for my application, so to at least provide something, I started
working on this word count script (also I could not find another script that
worked).

Unfortunately I could not yet find a way to get the text from a textarea after
the user has edited it. I would welcome suggestions. In the meantime you have
to press "update" on the application and open it again to see the new word
count.

Note that it is my first Greasemonkey script, I am not a Javascript whiz, and
I was pressed for time, with accoring effects on the code quality...

------
Tichy
Update: Wrong url, this one works: <http://mondhandy.de/wordCount.user.js>

And by now it also updates the wordcount on the fly, no update/reload
required.

